
15 Months of Intermittent Fasting Didn't Change My Life - dianaelbasha
https://elemental.medium.com/15-months-of-intermittent-fasting-has-not-transformed-my-life-bbb8e7a50b2a
======
masonic
Of course Intermittent Fasting didn't transform his life -- he wasn't _doing_
Intermittent Fasting, he was doing _Time-restricted feeding_.

